# How to "re-substrate" my tank?



## Aquarius (Dec 5, 2012)

My new substrate (eco-complete) will be in tomorrow or Tuesday and I am planning on removing the old gravel from my tank and replacing it with the eco-complete so I can replant it. The old plants were not surviving so I decided to start fresh. The problem is that my tank currently holds my fish as well. It is a 29 gallon tank. I have a 16 gallon QT tank that I have some newer fish in (5 tiger barbs and 4 bolivian rams). My 29 gallon tank has 2 angels, 1 rainbow shark, and 2 silver dollars. 

I have a T5HO lamp coming in (2 x 24W) to go on the 29 gallon tank as well. Can I simply do a 50%+ water change and remove the gravel and then replace it with the eco-complete? Also, would I need to place my fish into the other tank first? Either way I can see that it would stress the fish. Which would be better for them?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I would put the fish in a bucket or tub, drain the tank then remove old substrate then add new.


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 5, 2012)

susankat said:


> I would put the fish in a bucket or tub, drain the tank then remove old substrate then add new.


So...basically just add the fish to a temp holding location. I would then drain the tank, removed the old substrate, add the new substrate, refill the tank and THEN add the fish back in?

I would obviously re-"Prime" the new water. Should I save 50% of the tank water and add that back in with the fish in order to not shock them with new water? I am assuming that removing all of the gravel would potentially decrease the amount of good bacteria in the tank.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Hopefully you have a good filter. I would not drain the tank, as your going to need the bacteria in it. You are removing a big bacteria factory from your tank. I'd scoop the substrate out using a cup, after I remove the fish to a bucket. Or better yet, are you able to remove all your water to your bathtub? So you can reuse that water? And pump it back into the tank after your done with the swap?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

There isn't enough bacteria in the water to make much of a difference. put tank water in bucket add fish. keep filter wet. remove rest of water, switch out substrate add 1/2 full of fresh water, dechlorinate. add water and fish from bucket. Top off with dechlorinated water, turn on filter and should be good to go.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Your right there isn't a lot of bacteria in the water, but he's gonna need ever bit he can spare in a substrate swap.


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 5, 2012)

Alright...I think I'll end up going with the 50/50 route and keep my fish in a holding tank for the meantime. I will also be adding plants at the same time as well as some new hiding spots. I'm guessing it will take me no more than 30-45 mins for the whole swap and replanting. 

Thanks for the help.

One last thing about the new light...I was wondering how much light is lost when placing the glass cover underneath the T5 lights. Does the glass absorb any of the UV or PAR?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Im not a fan of glass panels over the tank.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I cant say anything about the PAR or anything but I feel the light hits the tank better with glass tops. When I changed my 29 over, I didnt save any water, as it was not needed. Theres not enough bacteria in the water to worry about it, and eco complete itself has some bacteria in it as well. This is why it says do not rinse.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

UV is not useful for plants so no worry or concern there.Glass tops kept clean take about 10% of your PAR value according to article I read.The writer commented that dusty or hard water stained glass took about 15% which eitherway he noted was still less than the drop from using "old bulbs".Glass tops(or some lid) are necessary if you have fish that jump(most will if they're nervous).Your water holds very little beneficial bacteria(why large water changes are acceptable).Possibly placing some of the old substrate in mesh bag and leaving in tank for a week or two will help "re-seed", but if your filter is large and in good condition it should deal with the change fine.(don't mess with filter before or during the swap,for a week or two{water changes should get you through any rough spots}test your water regulary after swap{before would help with a baseline).


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Me personally...I wouldn't go through the trouble of trying to catch the fish, relocate, catch fish and relocate again. Changing substrates with fish in isn't that bad. To make it easier for you if you're not in a hurry, change a little out at time. You can do a good gravel vac in the process, pull up a section, let things settle, suck out the goodies from the bare area and then replace with the eco. With the stocking that you have this will keep enough BB in the tank so as to not shock it and possibly send it into a mini cycle.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

To go along with that, Eco doesn't require any rinsing. I rinse off the outside of the plastic bag it comes in and cut one corner, lower into the tank and hold it about 2" above and spread very slowly.

On a side note, I hope you aren't planning to put all of those fish into a 29g? Also two Angels in a 29g is not the best thing to do. Plant the tank heavily and the situation of a fish that requires a larger tank (like an Angel) gets worse. Plants close the space and make the problem worse. I wouldn't put more than one Angel in there, unplanted. Personally, I wouldn't put an Angel into a planted tank that small.


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 5, 2012)

I appreciate all the info. Since I am more worried about what might end up in my tank (4 year old daughter) versus the fish jumping out, I am going to end up putting on the glass top. The light will sit ~3" above the glass top. If for some reason it is not sufficient, I can lift the posterior part of the glass and see if that helps. At least there will be some protection. 

As for the exchanges, I think the fish are probably used to me reaching in there by now and will probably try to scoop out the substrate by hand and then replace directly with the eco-complete. I will also leave in the current filter that is in there for the BB. 

I have a friend that may take the Angels. She is in the process of finding a home for her cichlids and at that point she may take the angels to her 55 gallon tank. Unfortunately, when I bought the tank and fish, they told me that the fish would be fine in the 29 gallon tank. Obviously not. I just hate the idea of trying to give them a bigger home by bringing them to Petco, as they are the only place around me in NH that will take them.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I've used a net to remove gravel with good results(leaves behind some of the good/and bad stuff) to setlle in new substrate.


----------



## oldpunk (Dec 9, 2012)

I wouldn't re-use the old water. I also wouldn't be worried about the tank. I would personally take the time to thoroughly clean the tank out. I would also rinse the eco complete. You don't need whatever it is that's its packaged in. You will end up with a tank that's much less cloudy. Make sure you're careful not to clean your filter at all. Don't let it dry out or come into contact with untreated tape water either. The plants and the filter will provide all you need to make the swap.

I would also like to note that while eco complete makes a nice medium to put your plants in, it doesn't really offer much if anything in the way of nutrients for your plants. If you aren't already, you will need to dose micro and macro ferts if you want your plants to thrive. Your light is like the plant's gas peddle and you are essentially going to be almost flooring it now. A carbon source will also be helpful.

I used to have a pair of angels in a 50g. As soon as they became full grown, I felt bad keeping them in there. It was just barely even enough space for them to even get up to full speed for a split second. They are not small fish and deserve a larger tank IMO.


----------

